# media-gfx/digikam-2.8.0 und mysql CREATE TRIGGER

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

beim Einrichten der DB kommt

```

Sie besitzen nicht die nötigen Rechte für die Datenbank.

Sie besitzen fplgende Rechte nicht:

CREATE TRIGGER
```

habe die Bugs gefunden, aber keine Lösung

http://digikam.1695700.n4.nabble.com/Bug-262321-New-mysql-user-privileges-td3177693.html

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262321

----------

